# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Joueur du grenier - Dark Castle

## joueurdugrenier

Lequel d'entre nous n'a jamais lançé une manette à travers la pièce dans une crise de nerf monumentale ?
 Lequel d'entre nous n'a jamais vomi un panel d'insultes en essayant de terminer pour la  27ème fois le même niveau ?
 Si on parle souvent avec nostalgie de nos premiers jeux on a aussi tendeance a oublier le degré incroyable de frustration que certains pouvaient nous apporter.
 Inspiré du concept américain du AVGN (angry video game nerd) le Joueur du Grenier (moi !) vous invite a vous venger de toute ces horribles créations qui nous ont pourris la jeunesse !


Voir la news (2 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Kazer

Lol ca me rappel trop l'époque des Amstrad et Amiga où j'ai écrasé une ou deux speedking.

C'est marrant avec les jeux récent y a plus ce problème...

----------


## tetsuo0809

Juste énorme.
tain, la tête du type à 4:52, je m'en suis presque pissé dessus !

----------


## Wiltjay

J'adore ces tests, tout simplement!  ::):

----------


## Rhusehus

Hehe, sympa, il faudrait aussi essayer de tester "Wizard & Warrior X : Fortress of Fear" sur Game Boy. Ça doit faire partie d'un des jeux les plus durs jamais créer.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est super sympa, bien joué ! Moi je vote pour un _The Addams Family - Pugsley Scavenger Hunt_!

----------


## konoro

On dirait boulon avec sa barbiche  ::P:

----------


## bjone

Omagad, mais c'est un vrai jeu en fait !

----------


## NinjaTune

Tout simplement énorme  ::):  j'en veux d'autres !!

----------


## The Real Dav

Me sens un peu con à exploser de rire tout seul devant mon écran ^^

----------


## Lt Anderson

La seule fois où j'ai lancé une manette c'était pour l'avant-dernier boss de Metroid Prime sur NGC.

----------


## P'titdop

> La seule fois où j'ai lancé une manette c'était pour l'avant-dernier boss de Metroid Prime sur NGC.


C'est lequel déjà ? Ridley ?

----------


## Tiax

C'est terrible le léger accent, parfois on dirait que c'est Ramsès du 92 qui s'énerve.

----------


## kaldanm

Ah oui, je me suis abonné, j'aimais deja AVGN, tes machins sont bien insiprés.

Dommage que ta source d'inspiration ai déja testé Dragon's Lair et TMNT sur NES, qui étaient bien gratinés  ::): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est lequel déjà ? Ridley ?


Wouai.

----------


## CrocMagnum

Pal mal.

Avant lui il y avait effectivement le fameux "_Angry Nintendo Nerd_":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjUz8IT0CYg

Ce test de Tortue Ninja est plus ou moins honnête vu peu de gens ont réussi à le terminer. J'me souviens qu'a l'époque j'avais acheté le pack "Nes + Tortue Ninja". Resultat: J'ai jamais réussi à finir cet excellent jeu. Des années après je tente le coup avec un émulateur: idem! Infinissable... ::(: 

Sinon avec les temps The Angry Nintendo Nerd est devenu injuste dans ses "test", il s'est mis a franchement massacrer tous les jeux qui passaient. D'ailleurs le nom de son site - _Cinemassacre.com_ - est assez révélateur... ::P: 

EDIT: les tests de _joueurdugrenier_ sont excellents et bien documentés...

----------


## Akva

C'est excellent! Bien joué.
Superbe étagère en passant, mangas, oldies et tout  ::ninja:: 

J'ai parfois laissé tomber volontairement mes manettes en guise d'énervement (les jeux de combat  :tired: ).
J'ai une epic fail avec ma GameBoy Advance et Street Fighter Alpha 3 upper : J'avais environ 12 ans, je savais pas jouer a ce p'tain de jeu, je m'énervais souvent dessus, j'ai fini par coller un coup de boule dans l'écran  :Emo: 
J'avais pas retouché a un Street Fighter jusqu'à Février 09, c'est moins énervant quand on sait jouer ^^
J'espère juste ne pas mettre un coup de boule dans mon 22", ni dans mon stick, parce qu'il a la façade en aluminium  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Excellent, encore encore !!! ::lol::

----------


## Aghora

Le nombre de cailloux est limité en plus (j'en suis à 3:27, p-e qu'il le remarque après). Ca me rappelle le niveau de Super Mario impossible (une vieille news).

----------


## deeeg

C'est très bon, merci  ::):  

J'ai pas de proposition, les jeux trop gonflants je les vire et les oublie le plus vite possible... (genre driver, me suis énervé sur le niveau de prise en main au début, et j'ai joué au frisbee avec le cd)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Foncez voir les autres, ils sont aynaurmes aussi. :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

J'avais tout vu y'a un moment, c'est plaisant à regarder, surtout quand c'est des jeux qu'on a connu  :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

Ça change des testeurs dits "professionnel" qui arrivent avec trois phrases griffonnées sur un post-it et qui oublie de parler de l'essentiel parce qu'ils préfèrent raconter leurs vies dont tout le monde se fout, là s'est scenariser un minimum, il y a de l'humour et le titre est bien décortiquer.

Sk-flown®© validation.

----------


## Nono

Mince j'ai pas le son  ::|:  Vais devoir attendre mon retour à la maison.

Sinon, belle chemise jeune homme  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

> On dirait boulon avec sa barbiche


Ouais, sauf que j'ai pas de barbiche...

----------


## kSamus

Bah... Je jouais à la version mac (ouais, je plaide coupable) et ça avait pas l'air si lourdingue... Pénible ouais, mais pas à ce point.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ouais, je vais être un vieux salaud, et parce que normalement on attaque pas le physique (et je sais de quoi je parle...), mais là, la barbiche et les petites lunettes...
Ou alors c'est voulu  :tired: 

L'accent du Gers aussi peut-être, alors ?  ::o: 

Mais malgré tout, y a des moments où j'ai souri. Et l'effet "Rhooo, putain, ouais" joue à plein. Je sais pas pas ce que pourrait en penser les gens n'ayant pas connu ça...  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Han, le jeu de fou !  ::XD:: 

(Me suis jamais énervé sur un jeu moi, p'tète un juron, mais c'est rare. En fait généralement je coupe le jeu, va trainer, puis reviens et retente.)

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Ah ah ! Sympa.
Et surtout que de courage pour finir le jeu.

----------


## Ananas

Ha ben, moi qui espérais voir la fin de Tintin au Tibet, je suis déçu.  ::):

----------


## loulou de pomerany

C'est vraiment drôle, merci beaucoup pour ce bon moment.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Mouais, le jeu était très drôle à regarder mais la surdose de commentaires désamorce un peu l'effet comique, pas la peine d'en faire une tonne pour faire rire. (surtout quand le matériau de base est aussi riche en nullité)  :;): 

En tout cas chapeau d'avoir fini une bouse pareille, j'aurais pas tenu !

edit: Bon je suis allé voir l'épisode sur le jeu power rangers, c'était fabuleux  ::lol:: 
edit2: oh mon dieu le fou rire de 5 minutes après l'intro de tintin au tibet ... bon je retire ce que j'ai dit au début !

----------


## -Jeje-

J.S. Bach, de la mauvaise musique ?  ::o:

----------


## Narushima

C'est pas mal du tout dis-donc.
Par contre, à moins d'avoir un super micro, il faut pas crier dans une vidéo, ça rend super mal, et c'est plus chiant qu'autre chose du coup.
Ah et il faut que me changes cet accent aussi  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jolaventur

Énorme, Merci :^_^:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai adoré du début à la fin, et puis rha le combat contre le bourreau...anthologique!  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pal mal.
> 
> Avant lui il y avait effectivement le fameux "_Angry Nintendo Nerd_":
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjUz8IT0CYg
> 
> Ce test de Tortue Ninja est plus ou moins honnête vu peu de gens ont réussi à le terminer. J'me souviens qu'a l'époque j'avais acheté le pack "Nes + Tortue Ninja". Resultat: J'ai jamais réussi à finir cet excellent jeu. Des années après je tente le coup avec un émulateur: idem! Infinissable...
> 
> Sinon avec les temps The Angry Nintendo Nerd est devenu injuste dans ses "test", il s'est mis a franchement massacrer tous les jeux qui passaient. D'ailleurs le nom de son site - _Cinemassacre.com_ - est assez révélateur...
> ...


Réussi une fois avec Donatello (celui au bâton pour traverser les murs c'était super utile) mais putain ouais j'en ai chié des rond de chapeau. Je suis tombé sur dark castle chez un ami et en effet j'avais pas envie d'aller plus loin rien que pour le système de visé.

Et j'ai découvert jouerdugrenier sur un autre Topic de canard et c'est clair c'est très bien fait très drôle  :;): .

Mais si tu as cet fin là c'est parce que tu l'as fini en easy...En Hard tu as une autre fin, vas y tente  ::ninja::

----------


## Projet 154

Oh la vache, j'en ait les larmes tellement c'est drôle.  ::XD:: 

J'adore.  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Je viens d'en mater d'autres sur youtube, et autant avec l'AVGN ça passe, autant en français ça fait trop vulgaire tous ces jurons et expressions grossières.

----------


## Okxyd

HAha la marche de 7 cm  ::XD::  mythique ! J'ai regardé tintin aussi, et autant dire que c'etait bien rigolo, mais asterix est magnifique, le coup des saucisses volantes ! Enorme !

----------


## trex

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un la signalé mais Ghost 'n Goblins j'ai jamais réussi a dépasser les 3 premier écran sur atari ST (j'ai tout petio aussi :;):  ) !

----------


## Narushima

Quel que soit ton âge, ce jeu est super chaud.

----------


## bixente

Il est vraiment très bon ce angry video game nerd Français.

----------


## joueurdugrenier

> Je viens d'en mater d'autres sur youtube, et autant avec l'AVGN ça passe, autant en français ça fait trop vulgaire tous ces jurons et expressions grossières.


Avgn est pourtant très très laaaaaaargement plus trash et plus vulgaire que moi !  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J.S. Bach, de la mauvaise musique ?


Non c'est l'interprétation qui est à chier.

Sinon sympa le concept.

----------


## Narushima

> avgn est pourtant très très laaaaaaargement plus trash et plus vulgaire que moi


T'inquiètes, je suis au courant, je connais toutes ses vidéos par cœur !^^
Mais le truc c'est que lui fait dans la grosse surenchère, donc ça rend le truc surréaliste, tu peux pas le prendre au sérieux. Toi tu utilises juste un language grossier commun, donc au bout d'un moment, j'ai trouvé ça agaçant.

Mais mis à part ça, j'aime bien, l'image et le montage sont bons, et c'est marrant. Mais au bout d'un moment, les grossièretés sont passées de marrantes à énervantes.

----------


## zuluhed

EPIC FAIIIIIIIIIIIIL!

Et magnifique accent angalis : "Dark Casteul" :D

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ah oui j'ai déjà regardé et j'aime bien ce que tu fais bonhomme, continue.

----------


## Ebichu

J'aime ta chemise.
A quand le test de Probotector sur snes ? (à deux joueurs bien sûr)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> avgn est pourtant très très laaaaaaargement plus trash et plus vulgaire que moi


Et plus drôle aussi, sans vouloir passer pour une pute aigrie.

----------


## Basique

Je préfere aussi avgn...Je sais pas trop pourquoi... N'empêche que j'ai quand même regardé toutes tes vidéos ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je préfere aussi avgn...Je sais pas trop pourquoi... N'empêche que j'ai quand même regardé toutes tes vidéos


Certes mais faut aussi penser à ceux qui ne maîtrise pas trop l'englicheuh.

----------


## b0b0

> avgn est pourtant très très laaaaaaargement plus trash et plus vulgaire que moi


L'écoute pas il est jamais content  ::ninja::

----------


## Boubba

Aaah ... Dark Castle... Je me souviens de l'incroyable pied qu'était ce jeu sur le Macintosh Plus de la maison... Ca me rajeunit pas, tout ça.

----------


## skyblazer

Mais euh, il était bien Dark Castle  :Emo: 

Bon, sur mac c'était mieux, les graphismes étaient identiques, en noir et blanc mais c'est la seul différence, à part éventuellement la salle de sélection qui était plus détaillé. Et la visée était pas mal une fois qu'on y était habitué. Ce n'était pas donné à tous, mais c'était bien. Mais la suite, Beyond Dark Castle, était meilleure je trouve. Bien plus dur.

Et putain, le dernier boss, il a l'air con, mais il est quand même ultime quoi  ::wub::

----------


## hitodama

> La Megadrive a toujours eu des musiques de chiasse...


Non mais ça va pas la tête ?!?  ::(:

----------


## Narushima

> L'écoute pas il est jamais content


Non, c'est le monde qui n'est pas assez bien pour moi !

----------


## elkoo

C'est sympa de te voir chez les canards  ::):

----------


## Ashraam

> Et plus drôle aussi, sans vouloir passer pour une pute aigrie.


+1 (pour l'exemple, le test de Metal Gear d'AVGN)




> Non mais ça va pas la tête ?!?


Et re +1 (Shining force, Street of rage 1et2,...)

Edit : 




> Non, il a raison, de façon générale, le son de la NES ou SNES était bien meilleur que celui de la megadrive.


Snes et megadrive passe encore, mais dire que le son de la nes était meilleur que celui de la megadrive, c'est quand même une bonne blague ^^'

----------


## Narushima

Non, il a raison, de façon générale, le son de la NES ou SNES était bien meilleur que celui de la megadrive.

----------


## hitodama

> Non, il a raison, de façon générale, le son de la NES ou SNES était bien meilleur que celui de la megadrive.


Raaah ! Je peux pas te laisser dire ça. 
D'une part d'un point de vue qualitatif le chipset de la Megadrive s'en sortait avec tous les honneurs :




> Le son est géré à l'aide du chipset « Yamaha YM2612 », qui permet un son  en dix voies stéréo, dont  trois d'entre elles en « PSG ». Quant au son,  il est en 10 voies stéréo avec 3 voix PSG, 6 voix F.M. et 1 voix PCM  (Pulse Coded Modulation, technique sonore offrant une restitution des  sons plus réalistes, c'est un format comparable à l'encodage « wav » sur  micro ordinateur), six autres voies sont en « FM ».
> Le PCM est par  exemple le format qui donne la célèbre voix digitalisé qui dit « SEGA  !!! » au démarrage certaines cartouche, quand apparaît le logo bleu de  la marque.


Source : http://www.gametronik.com/site/emulation/megadrive/#2.


D'autre part le charme très spécifique des sons qu'il produit me fait encore (plus que jamais) vibrer aujourd'hui (mais ça, c'est une question de goût, j'en conviens).

----------


## konoro

> Ouais, sauf que j'ai pas de barbiche...


Plus? me rappelle d'une video de la redac sur laquelle tu en chiait pour la reconnaissance vocale d'un jeux.  ::O:

----------


## joueurdugrenier

Bah perso, je cherche pas a me mesurer à l'avgn, c'est pour ca je ne teste pas les même jeux.
Il est bien meilleur que moi ça ne fait aucun doute (en même temps, il a commencé y'a des années lui)...
J'ai juste adapté le concept en français, c'est tout.

Sinon pour la musique, moi je trouve que globalement  la majorité des musiques megadrive sont mauvaises.
C'est un avis personnel qui 'engage que moi après hein... Mais pas toute vu que ma musique préférée, c'est sky sanctuary zone sur sonic 3...

----------


## Peysh

Nan, mais ce jeu est juste mythique ... mais pas sur megadrive  ::|: 

C'es un des meilleurs jeu avec sim city qu'il y avait sur mac plus.

Et le coup de la manette multidirectionelle pour bouger le bras c'est un faux procès. C'est beaucoup plus intuitif a la souris (avec le clic pour lancer le caillou). C'est comme si on essayait de jouer a CS avec un pad ... ah on me dit que ça existe  ::O: 

Bref, pour y jouer sur megadrive faut être sacrément masochiste.

Et la suite est géniale aussi, Beyond Dark Castle.

Je crois que ça s'émule j'avais croisé ça il y a quelques temps sur le net.

Ca y est j'ai le bruit de ces petites bestiolles en tete. Celles qui font "Ragnagnagna" quand on les tue a coup de pierres ...

----------


## Louck

J'adore. C'est excellent.

Par curiosité, vous n'avez pas un blog pour recenser tout vos vidéos, ou ca ne passe que par youtube ?

----------


## Cash

> bah perso je cherche pas a me mesurer a l'avgn, c pour ca je test pas les meme jeux, il est bien meilleur que moi ca fait aucun doute (en meme temps il a commencé y'a des années lui)
> j'ai juste adapté le concept en francais c'est tout.


N'écoute pas les mauvaises critiques des vieux aigris de ce forum. Moi par exemple je préfère tes vidéos (et ton humour) à celles d'avgn. Entendre fuck, shit et leurs dérivés à chaque phrase ne fait pas vraiment rire. Alors oui tu lui as piqué le concept mais ta sauce "à la française" fonctionne très bien.  :;):

----------


## joueurdugrenier

Non au contraire, j'écoute les critiques, c'est ça qui fait progresser !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Plus? me rappelle d'une video de la redac sur laquelle tu en chiait pour la reconnaissance vocale d'un jeux.


J'ai jamais eu de barbiche... Ni de bouc !
Je suis pas un geek moi.

J'ai une moustache, comme Lemmy de Motorhead ou Bismarck. Mais en vachement mieux.

----------


## KiwiX

Quelle idée de balancer des liens youtube pour les blaireaux (comme moi) chez Orange  ::sad:: 

Heureusement, joueurdugrenier est un bad boy pgm et beau gosse avec ça (la barbe  :Cigare: ) et il y a ses vidéos sur dailymotion :



Merci Dailymotion ! Au fait, c'est pas français DM ? Ça doit être pour ça qu'on a la classe, c'est ça l'identité nationale !  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai jamais eu de barbiche... Ni de bouc !
> Je suis pas un geek moi.


 :tired: 
C'est une attaque personnelle ?
Monsieur Boulon je le prends très mal.
Prout.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan toi je peux t'attaquer sur ta pitoyable dégaîne de métalleux et tes lunettes sécurité sociale.
Mais, je le ferais jamais, hein, ça serait trop méchant !

----------


## Jolaventur

Ecoute pas ces vielles tepu aigries, j'aime beaucoup tes vidéos!

----------


## Louck

Pour quand un test sur "I wanna Be the Guy" ou les jeux coréens ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Detox

> Nan toi je peux t'attaquer sur ta pitoyable dégaîne de métalleux et tes lunettes sécurité sociale.
> Mais, je le ferais jamais, hein, ça serait trop méchant !


Hey t'insultes pas ces pauvres metalleux, bordel.

Bon sinon la série du joueur du grenier est bien marrante, c'est clair que y'a des jeux on se demande pourquoi on s'acharnait à les finir.

----------


## O.Boulon

Gniagniagnia Shredder !

----------


## Detox

Wow putain le vieux dossier !  ::O:

----------


## Jolaventur

Power Rangers c'est magique!

----------


## Froyok

> Nan toi je peux t'attaquer sur ta pitoyable dégaîne de métalleux et tes lunettes sécurité sociale.


 :tired: 
T'aurais dit hippie, je m'en foutait, mais métalleux...
Je te prout.


Au passage, les power rangers, c'est surpuissant : la vidéo m'a obéré de consternation, et grillé quelque neurones au passage. Et le tintin...
M'enfin le ken...
En fait elles sont toutes prise de nerf et bien faites, jolie boulot.

----------


## Narushima

> Entendre fuck, shit et leurs dérivés à chaque phrase ne fait pas vraiment rire.


Non, justement, l'AVGN ne fait que quelques tirades par vidéos où il balancent des saloperies. Là c'est un peu tout le temps. Et j'aime moins, c'est tout.

PS : 


> a vidéo m'a *obéré* de consternation


Be a crystal, fight your kingdom !  :Cigare:

----------


## Silver

Personnellement en comparant je me dis que préfère la french touch de joueurdugrenier que AVGM, d'accord ce dernier a plus de moyens pour faire ses vidéos avec un pote qui fait de la guitare et des bières dans le frigo, mais il a le "fuck/shit" bien trop facile pour moi.

Ça ne veut pas dire que Grenier (je peux t'appeler Grenier ?  ::P: ) est parfait, mais le fait d'être un peu plus soft permet de voler un peu plus haut que la version anglaise, à mon goût.

Enfin pour Tintin il me semblait que j'étais allé loin en m'acharnant autant dessus, mais en voyant la vidéo j'ai l'impression que je n'ai jamais dépassé les premiers niveaux, ou du moins les 3/4 du jeu.  ::cry::

----------


## AgentDerf

Putain je me suis pissé de rire comme un con devant mon PC! :D
Vraiment chapeau les gars! Tellement vrai et l'humour est vraiment sympa.

Edit : 
je viens de mater toute les vidéos c'est vraiment très bon.

Et j'ai regarder quelques AVGN dans la foulé, je les trouve moins drôle, trop de "Shit, Fuck, Ass, Dick" en boucle ca soule. 
J'aime bien les petites touches d'humour plus subtile de la french touch.
Même si il y a le son lot de "Putain, fait chiez" ca passe mieux.

----------


## Froyok

> PS : 
> Be a crystal, fight your kingdom !


Ho ça va, moi je comprends mon français, c'est l'essentiel.  :tired:

----------


## Guest

Je trouve pas ça vraiment marrant, mais c'est intéressant.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mon préféré (pour y avoir joué sans doute) ça reste les chevaliers du zodiaque.

Aussi dégouté a l'époque. (je m'attendais a un truc a la street of rage)

----------


## Cubbe

Enorme !!!

Mort de rire tout seul devant mon pc.
J'ai pas encore tout regardé, je m'en garde pour plus tard.

----------


## hubert

Merci, j'ai passé une journée de merde et ça m'a bien fait marrer.

----------


## half

Tein c'est rare que je me tape des fou rire sur des video internet mais j'ai tout maté et je suis fan.

----------


## Phantom

On en viendrai à esperer qu'il y ai plus de jeux moisis pour les voir en test.  ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 07h43 ----------




> Raaah ! Je peux pas te laisser dire ça. 
> D'une part d'un point de vue qualitatif le chipset de la Megadrive s'en sortait avec tous les honneurs :
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.gametronik.com/site/emulation/megadrive/#2.
> 
> 
> D'autre part le charme très spécifique des sons qu'il produit me fait encore (plus que jamais) vibrer aujourd'hui (mais ça, c'est une question de goût, j'en conviens).



C'est pas pour rien que l'OST de RofShinobi était parmis les packs d'OST megadrive telechargeables* dont Sonic, StreetofRage 1/2 etc
Du tres bon son partagé au taf entre connaisseurs les soirs de charette ultime :D
Et Shinobi, meme les icones me font encore rever, du dessin du shuriken à la typo, c'est con mais elles restent ancrées dans la mémoire. Vraiment un bon jeu celui la.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je me suis marré c'est le plus important, le coté amateur est sympa et vive l'accent et l'anglais prononcé à la française !

Continu comme ça garçon, t'as le sceau de qualité BourrinDesBois !

----------


## Hargn

> Lequel d'entre nous n'a jamais lançé une manette à travers la pièce dans une crise de nerf monumentale ?
>  Lequel d'entre nous n'a jamais vomi un panel d'insultes en essayant de terminer pour la* 27ème fois le même niveau ?



Moi  ::unsure::

----------


## Captain Igloo

J'me suis bien marré aussi, et tout un pan de ma jeunesse m'est revenu en pleine face (sauf que dans mon cas, c'était le CPC6128, mais l'idée est là. Haaa Ghost'n'Goblins, un bon jeu pour à peu près tout mais alors question difficulté, il se posait là le bonhomme).

Aura-t-on droit à de nouvelles news à chaque vidéo postée ? Si on me le demande, je dirai oui !!!!

----------


## Flyn

Félicitations, j'adore!
Pour avoir ramé sur Tintin au tibet, et avec la même plateforme foireuse pour choper la vie, j'étais plié.  :^_^:

----------


## Phantom

Le début de tintin me dit quelque chose mais j'ai du arrêter la  :;):

----------


## Enigma

Il est où le copyright pour Beetlejuice ? ;(

----------


## omersimpson

Slt à ts , je ne vous raconte même pas la difficulté surhumaine de certains shoot em up sur mastersystem , il fallait que mon petit frere appui comme un dingue sur pause à répétion pour ralentit les sprites ennemies et moi je me chopais des crampes au pouce tellement le tir automatique n'existait pas dans le cerveau de certain programmeur :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est énorme.
"Hop je choppe les deux clés et je so...." *BAM*

----------


## Akva

> Slt à ts , je ne vous raconte même pas la difficulté surhumaine de certains shoot em up sur mastersystem , il fallait que mon petit frere appui comme un dingue sur pause à répétion pour ralentit les sprites ennemies et moi je me chopais des crampes au pouce tellement le tir automatique n'existait pas dans le cerveau de certain programmeur


Un Shmup avec tir auto? c'est pas un Shmup!  ::ninja::

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> C'est énorme.
> "Hop je choppe les deux clés et je so...." *BAM*


Bien oui c'est écrit dessus, ça fait une tonne. ::ninja::

----------


## Phantom

C'est quoi ces conneries de wizord8888...je pige pas.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain et dire qu'il y en a qui ose dire que c'était mieux avant !!!

----------


## ZeTuc

A ce que j'ai vu, wizord8888 est un type qui harcèle joueurdugrenier, sous prétexte qu'il exécute quelques mimiques semblables dans propres tests.

De un, ce type (wizord8888) n'a pas le monopole des grimaces face à un jeu de merde (sinon, j'en devrais de la thune), et de 2, je trouve ça pitoyable de créer 40 pseudos sur youtube pour emmerder une personne qu'il n'a sûrement jamais vu en face.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Un autre truc assez différent mais qui me fait bien marrer c'est SirRonLionHeart.

Une de ses vidéos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAxz7B1k8g4

AVGN devrait s'inspirer de lui :^_^:

----------


## skyblazer

J'ai repensé à un truc. Mais dans le passage avec le bourreau à la cave, normalement les prisonniers font un signe de tête pour dire quelle clé est la bonne, laquelle est piégée.

----------


## Wolfoot

Très bon ce test...  ::):  Vivement le prochain ^^

Même si j'ai jamais joué a ce jeu, je me suis reconnu plusieurs fois quand même  ::):

----------


## Faster

Les "encouragements" de certains sur sa chaîne youtube ne sont pas très constructifs malheureusement, ça a justement de quoi décourager quelqu'un qui se donne du mal...
Bravo en tout cas joueurdugrenier pour tes tests, celui de Tintin m'a rendu hilare  :;): 
http://www.youtube.com/user/wizord8888

----------


## touriste

Omagad, il débarque sur CanardPc.

----------


## Phantom

Faut le faire pour etre aussi con. Je parle de wizord bien sur. A moins que ce soit joueur du grenier lui meme :D

----------


## BigDams

Ils sont excellents ces tests. Dommage qu'ils ne soient pas sortis y a 20 ans, ça nous aurait évité pas mal de calamités. 
Personne n'a une machine à remonter le temps?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ils sont excellents ces tests. Dommage qu'ils ne soient pas sortis y a 20 ans, ça nous aurait évité pas mal de calamités. 
> Personne n'a une machine à remonter le temps?


Et admettons qu'ils sont sortie y'a 20 ans, t'aurais fait comment en 1990 pour les diffuser ?

T'aurais demandé a La 5 ?  :^_^: 

Ou par Minitel ?

----------


## Nilsou

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué sur youtube, il y a un certain "wizord" qui sort plein de video insultante/raciste/stupide/ ect.... contre le joueur du grenier.

Il a lancé une sorte de vandeta contre ce type et a monté plein de vidéo qui sont censé prouvé qu'il insulte les minorité/est raciste/est con/fait des truc nuls.

Bref ça m'a sidéré un tel acharnement, le type doit etre devs.... 

Il a meme une page youtube anti joueur du grenier...  ::O: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/wizord8888


il faut le voir pour le croire.

edit: ha ben on en parle déjà plus haut

J'ai vraiment du mal a comprendre: le type est censé avoir 25 ans, donc pas un devs des jeux testé par lejoueurdugrenier, ni un kevin de 12 ans , il sait monter des vidéos, donc il a un pseudo cerveau, mais un tel acharnement, un tel temps mis dans une vendeta comme celle là (ya quand même une dizaines de vidéos, des milliers de commentaires, des dizaines de comptes différent... une page youtube, et surement bien d'autres choses que je n'ai pas vu... 

Lejoueurdugrenier (qu'on va abréger par LJG hein) , lui a fait quelques choses?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais, il lui a montré qu'il avait plus de talent.

----------


## Sk-flown

Avoir des détracteurs ces signes que l'on existe.

----------


## Didas

Bon allez, je poste quand-même, mais c'est vraiment la qualité des vidéos qui me force à faire bouger mes 10 vieux pouces!

Évidemment, il y a des schtroumpfs grognons partout, et c'est d'autant plus marrant. (légalement on a encore le droit de rire des cons, non?) pas de raison de se prendre la tête. Et ce que tu fais me rappelle booooocoup de fameux moments où un ciel de seaux de merde me tombait sur la tête ; le game over kitue...

Et pourtant, je n'ai pas eu les jeux que tu as testés, mais le montage, le ton, etc sont vraiment sympas. Les vidéos de ton "confrère" anglais... Tortues ninjas.... *soupir* il était vraiment impossible à finir!!
Heureusement, dans televisator2, ils n'avaient pas non plus réussi à niquer shredder!!

Bref, continue à te faire plaisir avec ces vidéos, j'attends la prochaine avec impatience ;-)

----------


## Femto

"Pourquoi?!"

----------


## BigDams

> Et admettons qu'ils sont sortie y'a 20 ans, t'aurais fait comment en 1990 pour les diffuser ?
> 
> T'aurais demandé a La 5 ? 
> 
> Ou par Minitel ?


On aurait diffusé ça dans l'émission "Micro Kids" sur FR3  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jibé Ze Player

C'est sympathique mais c'est trop inspiré ( copié? ) de ce que fait James Rolfe dans the  Angry Video Game Nerd depuis des années. Jusqu'aux mimiques...

----------


## L0ur5

Haha sympathique vidéo  ::):

----------


## nahar

Ouais c'est pas comme s'il avait mentionné qu'il s'était inspiré de AVGN et qu'il avait "juste" transposé le concept en français...en fait si (avec la qualitay vidéo qui va bien)




> Inspiré du concept américain du AVGN





> J'ai juste adapté le concept en français, c'est tout.

----------


## Kelexel

> C'est sympathique mais c'est trop inspiré ( copié? ) de ce que fait James Rolfe dans the  Angry Video Game Nerd depuis des années. Jusqu'aux mimiques...


Tu sais quoi?  On s'en branle, mais VRAIMENT. Les tests du joueur du grenier me font marrer, c'est juste enorme, ensuite que ca ressemble à ce qui se fait ailleurs, hein franchement, on s'en fout, la c'est juste bien fait et très agréable (d'ailleurs ya une nouvelle vidéo!!!  :;): )

 Sinon ya le Hall of Shame de Nolife mais c'est juste mauvais.

----------


## Jibé Ze Player

> Ouais c'est pas comme s'il avait mentionné qu'il s'était inspiré de AVGN et qu'il avait "juste" transposé le concept en français...en fait si (avec la qualitay vidéo qui va bien)


Je suis bien d'accord, mais là c'est un copié collé. Jusqu'aux mimiques, expressions et destruction de la cartouche à la fin. 

C'est sympa toutefois, mais bon je trouve qu'il ne se lâche pas assez

----------


## nahar

C'est pas faux, mais bon je vois pas comment faire autrement.

Je me serais filmé en train de jouer à Tintin au Tibet il y a 8 ans je suis convaincu que j'aurais fait la même gueule médusée façon "wait what ?!" devant ces serveurs ou il faut se baisser, ou même les "Putain...putain !...MAIS PUTAIN" à tomber 3 fois comme une merde a cause de plateformes de chie.

Malgré ma phrase qui répondait à la tienne, je pense que pour ceux qui connaissent AVGN il faut garder à l'esprit que c'est une adaptation. Et pour les autres, s'ils aiment le style ça permet de justement découvrir AVGN.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je suis bien d'accord, mais là c'est un copié collé. Jusqu'aux mimiques, expressions et destruction de la cartouche à la fin. 
> 
> C'est sympa toutefois, mais bon je trouve qu'il ne se lâche pas assez



Avoue que t'es juste dégoûté de pas avoir fait aussi bien !

----------


## Jibé Ze Player

> Avoue que t'es juste dégoûté de pas avoir fait aussi bien !


Je n'ai jamais réalisé de vidéo sur les jeux de merde donc non. 
Et puis ce qu'il fait est bien réalisé donc je n'ai rien à dire sur la technique ou la présentation.

----------


## Dieu-Sama

En même temps, il n' y a pas 50 expressions faciales différentes pour exprimer la rage/colère/frustration . . . (tiens c' est rigolo, que des termes féminins)

----------


## Reizz

Je m'étouffais de rire à plusieurs moment de ce test.
Merci Joueur du Grenier.

J'ai aussi bien aimé la musique du jeu qui se poursuivait durant toute la vidéo.

Tu fais vraiment un chouette boulot.

Juste une critique : à 5:35 par exemple, le passage sur les tableaux vient là un peu par hasard. Comme s'il fallait vraiment le caser quelque part mais on ne savait pas où.

Puis à peine digérées tes 7 vidéos, je me suis gavé de ta source  d'inspiration AVGN.

----------


## trex

possibilité d'un Ghost and Goblins ? Ou ce jeux est "trop bien" pour être testé (il est juste trop difficile)

----------


## Aghora

J'ai vraiment apprécié la vidéo sur le jeu "Astérix", surtout la fin avec le parallèle sur la maison de fous  :^_^:  !

----------


## Jerom

Oui, pas mal les vidéos du Joueur du Grenier, j'adore celle sur Ken le Survivant!
(+doublages en Français bidonnés! Je savais pas qu'ils avaient obtenu ça après une grève...)
Quel courage de finir ces jeux daubesques et frustrants!!  ::P: 

Pas mal les autres vidéos du HappyConsoleGamer sur youtube, ou les top10 de jeux d'Arcade /NeoGeo /PCEngine! Etc.

Je me suis fait un week-end Retro Gaming du coup!... Allez hop un ptit topic pour fêter ça et Maupiti Island/AtariST/1990...  ::wub::

----------


## psycho_fox

J'ai fini la série des vidéos, où est-ce qu'on peut en trouver d'autres ?  :Emo:

----------


## flextabeu

> J'ai fini la série des vidéos, où est-ce qu'on peut en trouver d'autres ?


T'as regardé les vidéos de l'AVGN ?
La liste des liens : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ang...ideo_Game_Nerd

Je recommande vivement celles sur Tortues Ninja (NES), Top gun (NES) et celle (je ne me souviens pas du thème principal) où il évoque le film qui se termine par un concours de Super Mario. A pleurer de rire ces vidéos  :^_^:

----------


## Narushima

Une meilleure liste pour les épisodes de l'AVGN : http://www.cinemassacre.com/new/?page_id=13
Le fil c'est "The Wizard".

----------


## Jerom

> J'ai fini la série des vidéos, où est-ce qu'on peut en trouver d'autres ?


Une bonne série de jeux sur consoles par un collectionneur (fan de PCEngine !) mais en anglais : http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...e+gamer&page=2

Bah là aussi c'est adapté de l'Angy Video Game Nerd je pense, sauf que c'est le "Happy" Console Gamer...
L'AVGN il a une collection des vieilles consoles Atari+jeux des années 70 impressionnante, pourtant il fait jeune!
C'était à son père!?!  :^_^:

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Sinon pour les vidéos de ce style y a aussi Kikoskia que j'aime beaucoup, d'ailleurs il en avait fait une sur Dark Castle:

----------

